

Chelyabinsk meteor #2? - gtrubetskoy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4C_7FuJVG0c
From a different angle: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=ygxGrXskxPE
======
ainiriand
It seems like a blast to me. But I'm inclined to think that a blast should
have lasted longer. As far as I know, a meteor should bring white light over
the sky, not yellow/orange.

